# SWFL GHeenoe Club invites all Gheenoe owners



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Next event June 12th. Had 6 boats at the last one and expecting atleast 8-10 Gheenoes at this next one if everyone who was there last time shows again.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

SWFL Gheenoers July Tournament/Event 

Saturday July 17th out of Lover's Key Boat Ramp in Estero 

$25 per boat for tournament, but feel free to join us anyways if you aren't interested in fishing the tournament. 

Our rules: 
There are no fishing boundaries for this event, but all participants must meet at D&D in Lover's Key Boat Ramp in Estero at 6:30am on Saturday July 17th. All captains will draw a playing card which must be photographed with each fish “weighed in”. 

Schedule: everyone will be released to fish based on playing card format discussed earlier in the forum. Only exception is if you want to launch your boat at a local ramp in Estero Bay and meet at Lover's Key in the AM. Weigh in is 2:30pm, must be at the Lover's Key Boat Ramp in Estero. DON’T BE LATE OR YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFIED!! 

Slam format: largest snook, redfish and trout combination in inches wins (no slot limits). 
Photo each fish against a measuring stick with your assigned playing card, and then release each fish. Largest fish (1) of each of the slam species counts toward total. Slam wins over highest total inches with a missing fish species. 

Cameras: Digital: if you have a digital, we will add up inches right then at the end of the day. 
Disposable: if you have a disposable or other and say you have more inches, you have to tell us the exact total inches (write them down), then we will wait for you to post pics on here and you can claim your winnings. I will hold winnings until you post proof. 

Side pool: we will do a side pool for a mystery fish $5 for whoever wants in, winner takes all. Mystery fish will be drawn out of a hat the morning of the tournament. Potential fish include: sheepshead, flounder, lady fish, jack crevalle or mangrove snapper. We will draw three species and write them down in order drawn, just in case one (or two) of the mystery fish species aren't caught. 

Bait: anything you want, fish must be line caught though. No netting fish (other than bait) and no snags (you’re all on the honor system there). Clean catches only please. 


Everyone please confirm with me that you will attend. If you forget to call or PM, that’s fine. Don’t think you can’t still show up. I just want to get a general idea of how many boats we are going to haveeach time, so I can tell the operators of D&D ahead of time. 

James 239-246-3866


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Next tourney September 4th at D&D in matlacha. Meet at 6:15am
James
239-246-3866


----------

